# Radon Wartezimmer



## Dusius (7. Mai 2014)

Da ich hier noch kein Wartezimmer gefunden habe, aber doch der eine oder andere auf sein neuen Hobel wartet, mache ich mal den Anfang 

Ich warte derzeit auf ein Slide 160 650B und kann es kaum erwarten das gute Stück auszuführen.

Auf was wartet ihr denn so?


----------



## Aalex (7. Mai 2014)

gibt doch nur zwei räder die nicht lieferbar und von interesse sind. swoop SE und Slide carbon SE

der rest ist doch verfügbar, oder bereits ausverkauft.

das dürfte ein sehr überschaubarer thread werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (7. Mai 2014)

Naja kommen ja immer wieder neue Räder nach.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dusius (7. Mai 2014)

Unter warten verstehe ich auch auf lieferbare Räder warten, also meins ist lieferbar aber aufgrund hoher Bestellrate muss ich dennoch darauf warte.


----------



## Aalex (7. Mai 2014)

achso, ich dachte das wird hier canyon like "habe in kw 3 bestellt und gebaut wird in kw 38"


----------



## ron101 (7. Mai 2014)

Warte auf das Slide 160 8SE.
Sollte ja KW19/20 ausgeliefert werden.
Hmm KW19 ist ja bald vorbei also sollte es nächste Woche sein 

Cheers
ron


----------



## blauhassinger (7. Mai 2014)

Prima, bin wohl nicht der einzige dem das Warten zu lang wird.

Hab das slide carbon 650 8.0 (ohne SE ) bestellt. Solll wohl endlich nächste Woche kommen. Steht zwar schon auf " im Versand" aber muss wohl noch zusammengebaut werden. (Das hat zumindest der nette Mann von der Hotline gesagt.)
Tja und leider bin ich ausgerechnet nächste Woche auf Dienstreise.


----------



## Dusius (8. Mai 2014)

Meins steht auch schon seit Montag auf im Versand, selbes Bike


----------



## LautSprecher (8. Mai 2014)

Gestern Abend ein Black Sin 10 SL 18" bestellt. Prognose: 10 - 14 Tage ... Jetzt heisst es auf 2 Bikes warten.


----------



## blauhassinger (8. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Meins steht auch schon seit Montag auf im Versand, selbes Bike



Nee, hoffentlich nicht, dann müßten wir uns das ja teilen ...

Kann aber auch nicht sein, meins ist seit heute wieder "in Bearbeitung"   Hoffentlich ham die nix vergeigt, hab 20 ' bestellt und die sind ja aktuell "im Zulauf"

Kommt davon wenn man drängelt.

dann fahr ich halt solange noch mein altes Canyon  ....


----------



## Dusius (8. Mai 2014)

Also das habe ich bei mir auch mit der Bearbeitung, eventuell ist das die Endmontage? hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (8. Mai 2014)

Yehaaa, gerade die Versandbestätigung bekommen


----------



## blauhassinger (8. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Yehaaa, gerade die Versandbestätigung bekommen



Jajaja, erstmal langsam. Schon mal die Sendung getrackt?!
Wenn DHL dazu was ausspuckt, dann is dein (mein) Bike unterwegs

Wenn du das hier kriegst isses noch bei HS:
Zu den eingegebenen Suchkriterien existiert keine Sendung.

So isses nämlich bei mir .

Aber immerhin geht's vorwärts.


----------



## Dusius (8. Mai 2014)

Jajaja is doch normal ^^das dauert schon noch dein einen oder anderen Tag  ist jetzt nicht mein erstes Versenderbike.
Aber es geht dem Ziel entgegen 

Zum einen wird das Ding ja erst im ersten Packetzentrum gescannt und zum anderen kann auch sein das die erst den Kleber gedruckt haben^^


----------



## blauhassinger (9. Mai 2014)

Mann oh Mann,

meins hat jetzt auch Status "versendet",  aber für die Tracking Nr. gibt's keinen Status (weder bei DHL noch bei Hermes).

Muss man bei der Nummer irgdenwas beachten?

Egal, hab wohl noch eines der letzten slide 650 b 8.0 in 20' erwischt. Ab heute sind die dann wohl ausverkauft.
Puuh ....


----------



## Dusius (9. Mai 2014)

In der Mail steht unten das es jetzt erst montiert wird und es in den nächsten zwei bis drei Tagen abgeholt wird ;-)


----------



## Dusius (9. Mai 2014)

Also die bikes sind auf dem weg ;-) denke deins auch oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blauhassinger (9. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also die bikes sind auf dem weg ;-) denke deins auch oder?



Ich hoffe es!!!!!!

Aber bei DHL und Hermes kann ich (bis jetzt) noch nix finden. 
Bin aber nächste Woche bis Donnerstag abends sowieso unterwegs ....
....Freitag sollte es dann da sein .... Und dann am  WE die 1ste Ausfahrt


----------



## Dusius (9. Mai 2014)

Also bei DHL selber kannst du es nicht finden es ist ja DHL Freight, Der Link in deinem Shop Profil ist glaub ich falsch. 
Du musst über die DHL Freight Seite oder über den Link in der e-Mail gehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2014)

Slide 160 8.0 SE
steht jetzt auf 21.KW


----------



## fub (12. Mai 2014)

Das ist seit ein paar Tagen so ;-) hoffe einfach mal, dass es nur für die jetzt erst bestellten gilt aber ich glaube es fast nicht. :-(


----------



## Dusius (12. Mai 2014)

Mein 8.0 wird morgen geliefert. Habe vorhin einen Termin von DHL bekommen.


----------



## blauhassinger (12. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Mein 8.0 wird morgen geliefert. Habe vorhin einen Termin von DHL bekommen.



Glueckwunsch

Hab noch nix von DHL gehört....

Bin aber eh noch unterwegs bis Donnerstag.
Bis dahin muss es da sein. Freitag soll .... neee ... muss 1ste Ausfashrt sein!


----------



## LautSprecher (13. Mai 2014)

Juhu, Versandstatus wurde geändert.


----------



## LautSprecher (14. Mai 2014)

Und ich kann es heute schon abholen. 16 Uhr geht es zum Händler.


----------



## SeppmitS (14. Mai 2014)

Ich darf mich auch einreihen in die Warteschlange...gestern mal aus der Hüfte geschossen und spontan ein Slide 150 10.0 bestellt. Bei diesem aktuellen Angebot musste ich kaufen klicken. 

Mal guggen wie es sich verhält in den nächsten Tagen...Oo


----------



## malben (15. Mai 2014)

Nehme dann auch mal Platz im Wartezimmer. Hab soeben die Bestellung losgetreten für das SLIDE 150 8.0... Liegt auf Lager und soll in 10 - 14 Tagen geliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (15. Mai 2014)

Ich bin schon wieder raus


----------



## blauhassinger (17. Mai 2014)

Bin dann auch mal weg.
Mein Slide Carbon 8.0 ist Freitag angekommen.
Hab ja auch lange genug gewartet, aber es hat sich gelohnt.
Wie Dusius schon geschrieben hat, das Bike ist wirklich ein Traum.


----------



## malben (20. Mai 2014)

So... hab gerade gesehen, dass mir der Postmann oder Frau morgen ein recht großes Paket vorbei bringt... Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## malben (21. Mai 2014)

malben schrieb:


> So... hab gerade gesehen, dass mir der Postmann oder Frau morgen ein recht großes Paket vorbei bringt... Ich bin gespannt.



und genauso kam es. Die POSTFRAU klingelte heute Nachmittag und überreichte mir mein Bestelltes RADON SLIDE 150 8.0. Lieferzeit wurde eingehalten. Am 15.05. bestellt und am 21.05.2014 geliefert.


----------



## chrischabln (21. Mai 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Nehme dann auch mal Platz im Wartezimmer. Hab soeben die Bestellung losgetreten für das SLIDE 150 8.0... Liegt auf Lager und soll in 10 - 14 Tagen geliefert werden.





malben schrieb:


> und genauso kam es. Die POSTFRAU klingelte heute Nachmittag und überreichte mir mein Bestelltes RADON SLIDE 150 8.0. Lieferzeit wurde eingehalten. Am 15.05. bestellt und am 21.05.2014 geliefert.



...echt?? Lieferzeit angegeben mit 10 - 14 Tage, und dann doch schon nach 6 Tagen bekommen?!?

Habe nämlich gestern das SLide 150 8.0 bestellt, und aktuell sind 8 - 10 Tage angegeben...
Sollte meins dann auch früher kommen


----------



## malben (21. Mai 2014)

Genau so war es. Drücke jedem die Daumen dass das bestellte Bike rechtzeitig bzw.  Fristgerecht kommt.

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## Nezzar (21. Mai 2014)

Meins kam damals auch ein paar Tage früher, als es eigentlich angegeben war. Also optimistisch bleiben


----------



## chrischabln (23. Mai 2014)

chrischabln schrieb:


> ...gestern das SLide 150 8.0 bestellt, und aktuell sind 8 - 10 Tage angegeben...
> Sollte meins dann auch früher kommen



Heute kam schon einmal die Vorab-Versandbenachrichtigung. Mein Rad hat also schon nen DHL-Auftrag...
Sollte es also tatsächlich Anfang der nächsten Woche bei mir ankommen


----------



## wasul (24. Mai 2014)

ich geselle mich auch mal zu euch... eigentlich sollte es ja ein zr team 6.0 werden, nachdem das aber für dieses jahr schon weg ist, wird es nun ein 7.0, am dienstag bestellt. 
bis jetzt ist die bestellung noch in bearbeitung, mal sehen, wann es weitergeht...
btw, sollte man vor der ersten ausfahrt etwas machen/beachten, was nicht in der standardanleitung steht? ich meine so sachen wie gabelöl, die hollowtech lager fetten etc.?
achja und die saint pedale, die es gerade recht günstig gibt, habe ich dazu bestellt. die mit fett montieren oder montagepaste oder...? fragen über fragen 
viel spaß denen, die ihr neues schon haben und viel geduld denen, die auch noch warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (24. Mai 2014)

Schau nach dem Steuersatz. Dieser sollte spielfrei sein, Gabel Öl kann / muss man nicht. Gewinde der Pedale fetten und montieren.  Und vor der ersten Gelände fahrt sollte man die Scheibenbremse etwas eingebremst haben...

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## tane (29. Mai 2014)

wie sehen denn eure trackingnummern aus? mein rad steht auf "versendet", tracking dieser nummer (ob mit dem link oder manuell eingegeben) funktioniert aber nicht


----------



## chrischabln (29. Mai 2014)

Bei mir stand min. 5 Tage lang auf der DHL-Webseite, dass die Daten elektronisch übermittelt wurden. Seit 2 Tagen steht nun da, dass das Paket im Startzentrum bearbeitet wurde. Musst halt damit klarkommen, dass H&S die Meldung einfach zu früh an den Empfänger raussschickt... meiner Meinung nach ist es echt blöd,  dass H&S diese Meldung zu früh sendet. Liegt aber - lt. Telefonat mit denen - an deren Warenwirtschaftssystem.

Ich denke, Dein Bike wird noch geschraubt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dusius (29. Mai 2014)

Steht auch in der Mail mit der nie Nummer kommt, einfach mal lesen.


----------



## wasul (29. Mai 2014)

für die, die zu faul zum nachlesen sind: 

Sollten Sie ein Komplettrad bestellt haben, erfolgt die Abholung/der Versand durch DHL innerhalb der nächsten 2 - 3 Werktage NACH Erhalt dieser E-Mail.
Ihr Rad befindet sich zurzeit in unserer Endmontage, die angegebene Paket-Nr. wird erst nach Abholung durch DHL aktiv!
Trekkingräder werden per Spedition (DHL Freight) verschickt.

meins ist seit gestern auch in diesem Zustand, mal sehen wie lange noch... aber die Vorfreude steigt


----------



## tane (29. Mai 2014)

unter "mein konto" kann man sich einloggen & dort den status nachsehen; zuerst stand da 4 tage oder so in bearbeitung, seit gestern steht "versendet" mit einer viel zu lange aussehenden paketnr, die noch dazu mit 3 buchstaben anfängt - daher meine frage
@wasul: was beisst dich? ich habe nach dem aussehen eurer paketnummer - stellenanzahl, etc. - gefragt, nicht nach smart-assen! es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, daß ich schon viele bücher gelesen hatte, als du noch in die windeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrischabln (29. Mai 2014)

tane schrieb:


> unter "mein konto" kann man sich einloggen & dort den status nachsehen; zuerst stand da 4 tage oder so in bearbeitung, seit gestern steht "versendet" mit einer viel zu lange aussehenden paketnr, die noch dazu mit 3 buchstaben anfängt - daher meine frage...


Ich konnte diesen Weg der Paketverfolgung überhaupt nicht nutzen, da die dort hinterlegte Nummer immer auf Hermes verwiesen hat... Letztendlich wurde mein Bike dann mit DHL versendet, von daher ist eigentlich nur die in der Mail übersendete Nummer interessant


----------



## tane (29. Mai 2014)

beide nummern ident, einmal führt sie zu dhl,  & v mein konto zu hermes
3 buchstaben & 16 ziffern...ich weiß nicht...


----------



## chrischabln (29. Mai 2014)

Tja, mit den Buchstaben ist schon komisch. Meine DHL-Nr. hat insg. 12 Ziffern...

EDIT: Was passiert denn, wenn du die Buchstaben weg lässt?!?


----------



## tane (29. Mai 2014)

alles schon probiert...in der mitte sind eine unmenge nullen, da auch eine nach der anderen weggelassen, nix gebracht..


----------



## Dusius (29. Mai 2014)

Der Link unter Mein Konto, der zu Hermes führt ist falsch. Der Link aus der e-mail sollte gehen, ansonsten kannst du auch nicht unter dhl.de tracken, du musst zu DHL freight.

Es wird so oder so jemand anrufen und einen Termin abmachen wann das gute Stück zugestellt wird.


----------



## tane (29. Mai 2014)

die paketnummer ist falsch: "JND" dann 5 ziffern, dann 8 nullen, dann nochmal 4 ziffern
mit oder ohne JND, nullen weglassen - nix geht
(obwohl die "trackerei" eh sinnlos is: es kommt nicht schneller...)


----------



## wasul (29. Mai 2014)

tane schrieb:


> unter "mein konto" kann man sich einloggen & dort den status nachsehen; zuerst stand da 4 tage oder so in bearbeitung, seit gestern steht "versendet" mit einer viel zu lange aussehenden paketnr, die noch dazu mit 3 buchstaben anfängt - daher meine frage
> @wasul: was beisst dich? ich habe nach dem aussehen eurer paketnummer - stellenanzahl, etc. - gefragt, nicht nach smart-assen! es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, daß ich schon viele bücher gelesen hatte, als du noch in die windeln...



jaa genau, bleib mal auf dem Teppich... war ausserdem nicht auf deinen Beitrag bezogen, sondern auf die beiden danach. Meine DHL Nummer hat 12 Stellen, falls dir das weiterhilft, bzw. was Dusius meinte, das der Link zu Hermes auf der Mein Konto-Seite Blödsinn ist, wenn dann den aus der Mail zu DHL benutzen


----------



## chrischabln (29. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Der Link unter Mein Konto, der zu Hermes führt ist falsch. Der Link aus der e-mail sollte gehen, ansonsten kannst du auch nicht unter dhl.de tracken, du musst zu DHL freight.
> 
> Es wird so oder so jemand anrufen und einen Termin abmachen wann das gute Stück zugestellt wird.



Bist sicher, dass die vorher anrufen?!? Denn bei mir ist es auch das normale DHL - nicht Freight!!!


----------



## Dusius (29. Mai 2014)

Ahso, hatte gar nicht bedacht was du für ein Rad bestellt hast 
Wenn es ein 26" ist kommt es mit normalem DHL und die rufen nicht an, aber alles was größer ist kommt mit DHL Freight.


----------



## wasul (29. Mai 2014)

chrischabln schrieb:


> Bist sicher, dass die vorher anrufen?!? Denn bei mir ist es auch das normale DHL - nicht Freight!!!


soweit ich weiß; Service Sperrgut = Spedition = DHL Freight, kann mich natürlich irren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (29. Mai 2014)

Ne, Sperrgut ist nicht unbedingt Freight, hab schon mehrere Räder bestellt und mein ZR Team kam damals auch mit normalem DHL


----------



## wasul (29. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ahso, hatte gar nicht bedacht was du für ein Rad bestellt hast
> Wenn es ein 26" ist kommt es mit normalem DHL und die rufen nicht an, aber alles was größer ist kommt mit DHL Freight.


ah ok, wieder was gelernt 

hast du die Bike Box dazu bestellt? vielleicht macht das den Unterschied... wie gesagt, meine besteht aus 12 Ziffern (ohne Buchstaben) und zeigt im Tracking an, das die Daten übermittelt wurden und auf Abholung gewartet wird


----------



## chrischabln (29. Mai 2014)

wasul schrieb:


> ...hast du die Bike Box dazu bestellt? ...


Wie kommt denn das Bike ohne die Bike-Box?!?


----------



## Dusius (29. Mai 2014)

Die Box kann man sich glaub ganz gut sparen, das Bike kommt in nem Karton ^^


----------



## chrischabln (29. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Die Box kann man sich glaub ganz gut sparen, das Bike kommt in nem Karton ^^


Zum Glück...   ich hatte ja kurz mal n bissl Angst bekommen.


----------



## wasul (29. Mai 2014)

gute Frage, hab vorher noch kein ganzes Bike bei Bike-Discount bestellt... 

Das Bike wird dann in diesem Spezialkarton verpackt (ansonsten wird das Rad in unserem Standardkarton versendet)

keine Ahnung wie der "Standardkarton" aussieht


----------



## wasul (29. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Die Box kann man sich glaub ganz gut sparen, das Bike kommt in nem Karton ^^


naja, 8€ verschwendet


----------



## Dusius (29. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube in der Box sind die Räder schon dran, im Standard Karton sind sie es nicht. Aber bin mir da nicht sicher, habe die noch nie dazu gekauft


----------



## chrischabln (29. Mai 2014)

Na wenn alles gut geht und DHL den Liefertermin einhält, dann weiß ich ja morgen mehr... 
Ich meine, die Räder noch zu montieren, sollte ja nicht das Problem sein... Alles wird gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (29. Mai 2014)

wasul, grad seh ich dein profil an: das waren schon ganze bibliotheken...


----------



## wasul (30. Mai 2014)

was genau willst du mir damit jetzt sagen?


----------



## enno112 (30. Mai 2014)

wasul schrieb:


> was genau willst du mir damit jetzt sagen?



Er meint wohl:

...das man(n) von alleine "älter" wird!
Hat nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun...
Hohes Alter hat nun mal rein gar nichts mit hohem Wissen zu tun.


----------



## Nezzar (30. Mai 2014)

Was den Versand mit DHL und DHL Freight angeht: Räder mit Reverb Stealth und Rädern größer als 26" werden als Sperrgut versendet und kommen deshalb mit Freight. 160er Slides sollten also mit Freight kommen (die rufen vorher an) und die normalen 150er Slides mit der Standard-Post.

Mein Slide 150 kam auch mit der normalen Post und es gab keinen Anruf.


----------



## wasul (30. Mai 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Was den Versand mit DHL und DHL Freight angeht: Räder mit Reverb Stealth und Rädern größer als 26" werden als Sperrgut versendet und kommen deshalb mit Freight. 160er Slides sollten also mit Freight kommen (die rufen vorher an) und die normalen 150er Slides mit der Standard-Post.
> 
> Mein Slide 150 kam auch mit der normalen Post und es gab keinen Anruf.



ich hab ein Team 7.0 26" bestellt und muss auch Sperrgutzuschlag zahlen. Ich nehme aber mal an, dass das Paket trotzdem mit der normalen Paketlieferung kommt (DHL Freight = Spedition/LKW?)


----------



## Nezzar (30. Mai 2014)

Hm, dann versteh ich da wohl was falsch. Ich dachte, dass hängt mit dem Hinweis zusammen der z.B. bei den 160er Slides auf bike-discount.de steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppmitS (31. Mai 2014)

Versandinformation für mein 10.0er $lide bekommen. Wird schon verladen in Koblenz. Jey....


----------



## wasul (31. Mai 2014)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> Versandinformation für mein 10.0er $lide bekommen. Wird schon verladen in Koblenz. Jey....


ich auch... hab gehofft es kommt heute aber hängt seit gestern in Neuwied fest


----------



## malben (31. Mai 2014)

Der Sperrgut zuschlag kommt immer dazu. Das hängt mit dem Abmass des Paketes zusammen ( L x B x H). Mein SLIDE 150 kam mit der normalen Post, sprich DHL. 

gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## chrischabln (31. Mai 2014)

Soooo, ich bin hier raus  
DHL hat heute mein Bike - ja am Samstag - ausgeliefert.

Bin gerade mit der Montage und den ganzen Einstellungen durch.
Morgen gibt es bestimmt Bilder im "Zeigt her Eure Radons" - Thread.


----------



## SeppmitS (2. Juni 2014)

Aufgeregt abmeld, die Spedition nötig mich dazu, das Radl morgen in Empfang zu nehmen...Ich freu mir...


----------



## SeppmitS (3. Juni 2014)

Aufgeregt wieder anmeld...Ruft mich doch heute das DHL-Freight-Gretel an um mir mit zu teilen, das der Termin heute abgesagt werden muss. Grund: Das Paket von bike-discount wurde heute Früh nicht zum Verladen aufgefunden, man müsse nun erstmal schauen was da is...

Bitte...is das so winzig, das es nicht auffällt? Im Tracking sehe ich bis jetzt eine 2malige Verzögerungsmeldung gestern und heute...?¿


----------



## Nezzar (3. Juni 2014)

Wie "nicht aufgefunden"? Konnte bei H&S nicht mehr gefunden werden oder irgendwo im Verteilzentrum bei der Post? Hört sich ja kurios an :O


----------



## chrischabln (3. Juni 2014)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> ... Bitte...is das so winzig, das es nicht auffällt?


Also ich kann Dir sagen, dass das Paket nicht gerade klein ist und demnach auch auffallen müsste. Meins kam mit DHL (ohne Freight) und wurde sogar am Samstag zugestellt.

Wünsche Dir viel Glück, dass das Paket nicht im Niemandsland verschwindet.


----------



## SeppmitS (3. Juni 2014)

Im Zielfrachtzentrum ist es nicht "auffindbar". Ich rufe dann nochmal an und hacke nach was genau der Grund ist, bin aber gerade arbeitstechn. etwas gefordert.


----------



## wasul (3. Juni 2014)

mach mir keine angst... meins hängt auch schon seit dem 2.6. in Ottendorf-Okrilla fest... nicht das da einer Kartons klaut auf denen radon steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppmitS (3. Juni 2014)

Vorläufige Entwarnung...

Das Paket ist nach Aussage der Disposition am falschen Lagerplatz gestanden. neuer Versuch morgen. Schade für meine Frau, die heute bis 11:30 umsonst gewartet hat. Morgen habe ich dann daauf bestanden, das zw. 8.00 - 10.00 Uhr geliefert werden soll, was man mir auch zusagte.

Hoffentlich sind nicht lauter Steine drinnen, nachdem man es heute umverpackt hat... ;-)


----------



## chrischabln (3. Juni 2014)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sind nicht lauter Steine drinnen, nachdem man es heute umverpackt hat... ;-)


Wird schon gut gehen


----------



## SeppmitS (3. Juni 2014)

Ja, davon gehe ich aus, aber wenn halt son Slide für 2 1/2 Scheine unterwegs is, dann is man doch etwas sensibel.


----------



## Deleted 306952 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich geselle mich mal dazu 

Hab heute mein Slide 140 bestellt und bin somit "Neueinsteiger" im All Mountain Bereich 

14 Tage muss ich dann noch mit meinem DH-Bike durch den Wald plagen


----------



## SeppmitS (4. Juni 2014)

Heyyyy...alles i.o. Habe gerade die Info erhalten, das es heute was zum auspacken gibt. Packet ist unbeschädigt...Ich bin froh. Leider is Gewitter gemeldet für heute Abend.


----------



## wasul (4. Juni 2014)

meins hat sich immer noch kein stück bewegt... hab heute mal mit ner DHL-Frau im Servicechat geschrieben, da hieß es bis 7.6. warten, wenn dann immer noch nix passiert ist, Nachverfolgung einleiten...


----------



## wasul (5. Juni 2014)

so, auf einmal ging alles ganz schnell... heute früh war der DHL da mit einem großen Paket


----------



## chrischabln (5. Juni 2014)

wasul schrieb:


> meins hat sich immer noch kein stück bewegt... hab heute mal mit ner DHL-Frau im Servicechat geschrieben, da hieß es bis 7.6. warten, wenn dann immer noch nix passiert ist, Nachverfolgung einleiten...





wasul schrieb:


> so, auf einmal ging alles ganz schnell... heute früh war der DHL da mit einem großen Paket



Na siehste


----------



## Nascor (9. Juli 2014)

Kann es kaum noch erwarten, Montag ein ZR Race 650B 8.0 bestellt und der Status wechselt einfach nicht von in Bearbeitung in Versendet >.<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

bitte macht mir doch eine Freude zum Geburtstag und schickt mein bestelltes Slide 150 10.0 endlich los.    Jaja, immer diese Ungeduld... 

P.S.  
Bestellung 0207140365 vom 02.07.


----------



## sgclimber (11. Juli 2014)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bitte macht mir doch eine Freude zum Geburtstag und schickt mein bestelltes Slide 150 10.0 endlich los.    Jaja, immer diese Ungeduld...
> 
> ...



Danke sehr! Meine Wünsche wurden erhört...


----------



## Nascor (11. Juli 2014)

bei mir scheint's noch zu dauern, schade. Hatte etwas Hoffnung bei versprochenen 3-5 Tagen Lieferzeit...über die übermittlung der DHL Nummer ist es bisher nicht hinausgegangen....


----------



## sgclimber (11. Juli 2014)

Hab heute auch nur die DHL Nummer bekommen, ist aber schonmal ein Fortschritt und Ende der Woche sollte ich das Bike dann spätestens haben. Reicht mir, solange hab ich Geduld.


----------



## Nascor (11. Juli 2014)

Die DHL Nummer hab ich seit Mittwoch...passiert ist nix...


----------



## sgclimber (11. Juli 2014)

Kenn ich schon von einer anderen Bike Bestellung dort, hat glaub ich so 3-4 Tage gedauert eh da was angezeigt wurde. Und am darauffolgenden Tag wars auf einmal schon da... Ich rechne bei mir mit Ende nächster Woche, was vollkommen in Ordnung ist... Wenns doch eher kommt freu ich mich umso mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nascor (11. Juli 2014)

Hatte bis gestern noch etwas auf Samstag gehofft, aber wird wohl auch auf Mitte der nächsten Woche rauslaufen. Schade, am Wochenende hätte es mir gut gepasst  aber noch völlig im Rahmen


----------



## Nascor (15. Juli 2014)

und es ist da! Heute zusammengebaut, Morgen eine kleinere Runde probefahrt


----------



## Chrisdacross (7. Januar 2015)

Ich wäre froh wenn "mein" Slide Carbon X01 in 18" bestellbar wäre...


----------



## MadCyborg (7. Januar 2016)

Ich habe am Montag ein Slide 130 8.0 bestellt, da war es angeblich auf Lager. Direkt im Anschluss nicht mehr. Mal sehen, wann es denn kommt.


----------



## MadCyborg (12. Januar 2016)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> ...Mal sehen, wann es denn kommt.


Grmlgrmlgrml...DHL hat die Kiste offenbar eingesackt und kriegt es aber nicht fertig, mich anzurufen.


----------



## punki69 (14. Januar 2016)

meins stand im dezember
eine woche in koblenz bei der post,ein anruf und ein tag später war es da....


----------



## MadCyborg (14. Januar 2016)

Die Kiste ist heute angekommen, nachdem ich gestern Vormittag endlich jemanden erreicht habe. Davon hat DHL 2x versucht mich zu erreichen, ich habs beide Male knapp verpasst. Bei Rückrufversuchen bin ich dann jeweils an dauerbesetzten Leitungen gescheitert...
Fazit: DHL Freight so gut es geht auf den Sack gehen, so bald sie das Fahrrad haben.
Sonst ist alles schick.


----------



## BenAdaephon (17. Januar 2016)

Ich werd schier wahnsinnig, alle Slide 150er in 20' verfügbar, nur das 8.0er das ich bestellt habe nicht... 
Wenigstens ist das Wetter nicht mehr so prickelnd, sonst würd ich mich wirklich aufregen


----------



## everywhere.local (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, hallo Andi @Radon-Bikes 
kurze Frage:
Wie lange sind so die Durchlaufzeiten für Replacement zw. Bike Discount und Rock Shox?
Ich habe meine Reverb (über Service Partner) einschicken müssen. Wollte mal hören, wie lange das in etwa dauert 

Danke schon mal


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Juni 2016)

Hi,

ist pauschal schwer zu sagen, wir sind da auch von den Laufzeiten bzw. Bearbeitungszeiten der jeweiligen Hersteller abhängig welche je nach Saison/Monat stark schwanken können.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist pauschal schwer zu sagen, wir sind da auch von den Laufzeiten bzw. Bearbeitungszeiten der jeweiligen Hersteller abhängig welche je nach Saison/Monat stark schwanken können.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Ok, danke dir. Ist auch nicht so dringend - habe mir zur Überbrückung eh schon ne 17er gekauft - wäre nur ein Ersatzteil fürs Lager


----------



## sgclimber (20. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, hallo Andi @Radon-Bikes
> kurze Frage:
> Wie lange sind so die Durchlaufzeiten für Replacement zw. Bike Discount und Rock Shox?
> Ich habe meine Reverb (über Service Partner) einschicken müssen. Wollte mal hören, wie lange das in etwa dauert
> ...



Hab meine "alte" Reverb Mitte Mai über Bike-Discount eingeschickt. Insgesamt hat es genau 3 Wochen gedauert, inkl. aller Versandwege. Hab dann eine neue 17er als Ersatz erhalten.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Juni 2016)

Ok, danke


----------



## Nikki173 (7. Juli 2016)

Hallo 

Ich bin auf Warteposition für mein Slide 150 8.0  Ich bin so aufgeregt und gucke seit Dienstag Abend ob eine Versandbenachrichtigung da ist. Aber NOCH ist keine da 0.0.

Lieferzeit wurde 2-4 Tage gesagt - Ich hoffe das es Montag kommt <3


----------



## Nikki173 (7. Juli 2016)

Es wurde verpackt  und wird heute übergeben


----------



## NicerThanYou (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe Freitag früh, am 15.07.2016 ein Radon ZR Team 29 8.0 bestellt. Ich bekam am selben Tag noch eine E-Mail, dass mein Rad aufgebaut und verpackt wird, sowie eine Versandbestätigung. Soweit alles gut. Das Paket kam dann am Samstag den 16.07 in Neuwied beim Start Paketzentrum an und DHL teilte mir als Zustelldatum Montag den 18.07 mit. Am Montag dann Ernüchterung. Ein Freund, der ebenfalls Freitag früh ein ZR Team 29 8.0 bestellt hatte, bekam sein Rad, aber meins befand sich immer noch im Start Paketzentrum in Neuwied.
Wir haben beide das gleiche Ziel Paketzentrum Börnicke.

Bis hierhin war eigentlich immer noch alles gut. Dann änderte sich Mittwoch am 20.07 endlich der Sendungsstatus, dass Paket ging morgens um 05:18 Uhr im Ziel Paketzentrum Börnicke ein, wurde um 10:16 Uhr in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen und befand sich nun "in Zustellung" auf dem Weg zu mir. Voller Vorfreude wartete ich nun gespannt auf mein neues Radon. Nicht einmal 3 Stunden später dann folgendene Meldung:
13:44 Uhr "Die Sendung wird vorrübergehend gelagerst (Rückstellung, Ferien, Betriebsferien, Feiertag)

Ich frage mich ob das ein schlechter Scherz sein soll? Ich bin die ganze Woche extra zu Hause, kann nicht großartig etwas machen oder aus dem Haus gehen, damit ich die Zustellung nicht verpasse und dann so etwas?
Keine weiteren Informationen seitens DHL wo das Paket nun ist, wie lange es gelagert wird, ob ein zweiter Zustellversuch unternommen wird oder ob ich mein Fahrrad selber abholen muss. Den Sinn muss mir auch mal einer erklären, dass große Paket in das Fahrzeug einzuladen um es dann wieder in der Zustellbasis auszuladen um es ggf. am nächsten Tag wieder ein und auszuladen? Das ist doch sinnfreie und unnötig doppelte Arbeit? Wo ist denn das Problem, dass Paket einfach hier bei mir abzuladen?
Als nächste Meldung kommt bestimmt "Die Sendung wurde beschädigt und wird zur Nachverpackung in das Paketzentrum zurückgesandt."
Dann darf das Rad direkt zurück an den Absender!

Wofür zahle ich denn bitte die 20 Euro Versandkosten? Null Service! Ich sehe auch nicht ein, dass ich mich als Kunde darum bemühen muss, dass ich mein Paket erhalte. Vielleicht sollte sich Radon mal Gedanken über ein anderes Versandunternehmen machen, denn DHL geht absolut gar nicht!


----------



## Nikki173 (21. Juli 2016)

Moin,

ja,-- DHL, da sagste was. Ich hätte mein Paket nie bekommen, wenn ich nicht angerufen hätte. Die hatten zwar meine Nummer, mienten aber sie hätten mich angerufen um einen Termin mit mir zu vereinbaren. Das kann aber nicht sein. Ich sitze quasi auf meinem Handy^^ Ich hätte es gemerkt. Die Nummer war auch de richtige. Ich hab da iwann nach ein paar Tagen angerufen, weil der Status nicht verändert wurde.

Da haben sie sich dann für den RÜCKRUF bedankt  und einen Termin ausgemacht.

Die Idee mit dem: DU MUSST ANRUFEN! hab ich auch nur bekommen weil iwer von 2011 auch schon mal ewig gewartet hat und dann anrief und es behauptet wurde das es nur am fehlenden Termin lag. Ich habs extra auf die arbeit bestellt.

UPS soll ja im Innland ganz gut funktionieren. Vllt nimmt man mal das..


----------



## NicerThanYou (21. Juli 2016)

Ich werde gar nichts tun! Besagter Freund hat sein Fahrrad auch am Montag ohne anrufen bekommen und ein weiterer heute früh sein ZR Race. Letzterer hat übrigends auch später als ich bestellt und wohnt in der gleichen Stadt. Da war gar nichts mit Termin vereinbaren etc..
Außerdem habe ich bei der Bestellung auch meine Nummer angegeben. Ich wohne auch nicht versteckt, so das man meine Adresse nicht finden könnte und auch nicht in einem Mehrfamilienhaus wo man Treppen laufen muss. Für 20€ Versand kann man schon ein bisschen mehr erwarten.
Wenn es nicht klappt, dann muss das Rad halt zurückgehen.

Mit DPD und UPS klappt immer alles reibungslos. Schade das so wenige das nutzen.


----------



## Padau (21. Juli 2016)

@NicerThanYou: du Glücklicher, dein Paket ist wenigstens bei DHL. 

Ich habe am  13. Juli ein Slide carbon 160 9.0 (an Lager) bestellt. 
Am 16. Juli habe ich die Mail mit dem DHL Link bekommen, dass das Mtb in 2-3 Werktagen die Endmontage verlässt. 
Seither warte ich, heute telefoniert, zweimal weiter verbunden, aber niemand kann Auskunft geben   Morgen sollte jemand zurückrufen. 
Warten macht kein Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikki173 (22. Juli 2016)

Padau schrieb:


> @NicerThanYou: du Glücklicher, dein Paket ist wenigstens bei DHL.
> 
> Ich habe am  13. Juli ein Slide carbon 160 9.0 (an Lager) bestellt.
> Am 16. Juli habe ich die Mail mit dem DHL Link bekommen, dass das Mtb in 2-3 Werktagen die Endmontage verlässt.
> ...




Hey, oh man, das tut mir ja auch Leid. So ein Rad zu kaufen ist ja auch eine Entscheidung. Ich hätte meins am liebsten sofort gehabt. Dein zuküngtiges sieht übrigens echt schick aus.

Hat sich denn schon jemand gemeldet? Ich würde sicher erneut anrufen..


----------



## punki69 (22. Juli 2016)

ein kolege hat 2 monate auf seinen rahmen gewartet,war auf lager,......und nein,es war kein radon,also seit froh,daß es ja eigentlich recht fix geht.hatte auf mein slide cabon 2 wochen gewartet,kurz nach nilolaus,ist doch alles im grünen bereich!!!!!!....und nicer,ich würd anrufen,jeder tag ohne bike ist...SCHEIßE!!!!!!


----------



## Padau (22. Juli 2016)

Nikki173 schrieb:


> Hey, oh man, das tut mir ja auch Leid. So ein Rad zu kaufen ist ja auch eine Entscheidung. Ich hätte meins am liebsten sofort gehabt. Dein zuküngtiges sieht übrigens echt schick aus.
> 
> Hat sich denn schon jemand gemeldet? Ich würde sicher erneut anrufen..


Heute morgen hat der DHL Link funktioniert, das Bike ist unterwegs und sollte am Dienstag geliefert werden   

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ElRiesotto (20. September 2016)

Hi,
Habe grad die Zahlungseingangbestätigung erhalten! Wie lange dauert es erfahrungsgemäß ab diesem Punkt bis versendet wird? Es war alles lieferbar als ich bestellt habe. Hab ich das Rad am Wochenende?

Die Bestellung beinhaltet ein slide Carbon 160 9.0 HD für mich und ein Team  Replica für meine Freundin


----------

